# Excel mit bestimmter Tabelle starten



## RealDragon (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich hab da ein Prob mit meiner Excel Mappe und zwar möchte ich das man immer beim Öffnen auf die gleiche Tabelle kommt egal wo man vorher abgespeichert hat. Es soll nicht im XLS.Start kopiert werden da die Mappe nicht nur für mich ist. Ich habe mit meinen Dozenten rum gerätselt aber nichts passendes gefunden. 

Ich hoffe ich habe das verständlich rüber gebracht und das Ihr mir helfen könnt!

MfG RealDragon


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juni 2003)

Schreib doch einfach ein Makro, was beim Öffnen der Arbeitsmappe das entsprechende Tabellenblatt fokussiert.


----------



## RealDragon (27. Juni 2003)

Hi!

@ Lirion ... guter Tipp  aber so Fit bin ich nicht und da ich es wohl nur dieses eine mal brauche habe ich auch nicht unbedingt die Lust das zu lernen. Ich hatte inne Schule schon versucht was aufzuzeichen aber das geht nicht. Ich hoffe einer von den Jungs hier hat erbarmen und sagt mir wie das geht. Lirion kennst du dich vielleicht sogar damit aus?

MfG RealDragon


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Juni 2003)

*confused*

Wieso nicht die Dokumentenvorlage ändern?


----------



## RealDragon (27. Juni 2003)

@Thomas L. ... und wie? *malsodummfrägt*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Juni 2003)

Die Standardvorlage die Excel normalerweise öffnet umbenenen und die Tabelle die Du brauchst in den Namen der Standadrvorlage umbenenen!

Müsste Mappe1.xlt sein -> die Standard....

Diese umbenennen in Mappe1.bak und deine Mape dann in Mappe1.xlt!


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juni 2003)

Für das Makro:

Menüpunkt "Extras", "Makro", "Visual Basic-Editor". Dann wählst Du links das Objekt "DieseArbeitsmappe" aus und in dem Kombinationsfeld, wo "(Allgemein)" drin steht wählst Du "Workbook" aus.
Danach wird direkt das Open-Ereignis eingefügt und da schreibst Du folgenden Code rein:

```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()
ThisWorkbook.Worksheets("Tabelle2").Activate
End Sub
```

Anstelle von "Tabelle2" trägst Du natürlich den Namen von dem Arbeitsblatt ein.


----------



## RealDragon (27. Juni 2003)

@ Thomas L. Mit Mappe1.xlt meinst du das Tabellenblatt? 

Also nochmal .... die Mappe in ".bak" ändern die Tabelle "Mappe1.xlt" nennen.

@ Lirion werde ich doch direkt ....

*mal beides ausprobieren ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Juni 2003)

Nicht die Mappe direkt (.xls), sondern die Mappe vorher als Vorlage abspeichern...


----------



## RealDragon (27. Juni 2003)

So dann bin ich wieder und hab fleißig rum probiert aber irgendwie funzt nur das von LIRION ... weiß nicht wieso das andere wahrscheinlich bin ich zu blöd ;-)  ... wobei ich sagen muß das mich das vom Thomas mehr reizen würde weil ohne Makros ... aber bin schon froh das mir überhaupt geholfen wurde ... falls jemand noch was dazu schreiben möchte ... bitte 

Also ich kann nur sagen mir wurde 1a geholfen und bei Probs bin ich wieder hier und wo ich helfen kann bin ich natürlich auch da  obwohl es bessere gibt aber gibt es die nicht immer?

Nochmal Danke an Thomas L. and Lirion ... dickes THX ... top leute!

Bis dann euer RealDragon

P.S.: Thomas ich gebe die hoffnung nicht auf und teste fleißig weiter *g*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Juni 2003)

mhm... *confused* , habs jetzt mit Office Xp rumprobiert und entweder funktioniert es da wirklich nicht mehr oder ich roste langsam ein...


----------



## RealDragon (28. Juni 2003)

hmm ... Thomas was soll ich dazu sagen? Ist ja durch aus möglich das es bei Office XP nicht mehr funzt oder jetzt auf eine andere art und weise ... wer weiß was die Spezailisten sich wieder haben einfallen lassen ... wenigestens habe ich ja eine Version die funzt und das wo ich mein EDV-Doc Dozenten gefragt habe und dann noch eine Kollegin die mit Makro grade geschult wird ... selbst ihr Dozent konnte dazu nix sagen ... wobei ich das recht merkwürdig finde wo für mich der Code gar nicht so schwer aussieht.   

Ich wollte ja mir mal Makro selbst bei bringen aber habe ich mich bis heute nicht durch ringen können ... da machen andere sachen, mir zumindest, mehr spaß.

MfG RealDragon


----------

